# Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien



## MeFoMan (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wir überlegen, ob wir 2004 ans Schware Meer fliegen sollen. Leider kann ich nirgends im Web Infos bzgl. Angeln im/am Schwarzen Meer finden.

Wer hat Infos für mich? Ich gedenke eine Fliegenrute und eine Spinnrute mitzunehmen...

Please Input ;-)

Gruß

Markus


----------



## FroDo (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich war vor vielen jahren mal am schwarzen meer im urlaub, nicht goldstrand, aber albena - ganz in der nähe. es fuhren von da aus kleine kutter mit touristen zum angeln. gefangen wurden vor allem eine art grundeln, die sehr gierig sind, jedoch nicht größer als 25-30 cm werden. köder und angelgeräte gab es an board. jeder fing in seinen eigenen eimer, am ende des tages gab es die fische dann frisch zubereitet am strand zu essen.

das ganze ist zwar mit dem was man ansonsten unter meeresangeln versteht nicht zu vergleichen, hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht. 

mitnehmen würde ich leichtes gerät, das kann dann auch zum stippen in den vorhandenen binnengewässern eingesetzt werden.

viele grüße,
FroDo


----------



## arno (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Ich war mal 1978 in Bulgarien am Goldstrand.
Schöne gegend damals!
Aber ich habe nirgends Angler gesehen!


----------



## Jo (23. Dezember 2003)

Servus Markus,

ich hab da vor einiger Zeit schon mal was dazu geschrieben ......das deckt sich so ziemlich mit den Erfahrungen von FroDo. 
Guckst Du hier 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## MeFoMan (29. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Infos.

Damit ist dieses Reiseziel gestorben ;-)

Gruß und 'n guten Rutsch

Markus


----------



## Pioneer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

Hallo liebe Freuende! Angeln am Goldstrand (Bulgarien).
2007 hatte leider kein Angel dabei... nur zugeschaut wie "Grundeln" auf Grund und Meeräsche auf Spirulino gefangen wurden... 
2008 hatte alles dabei gechabt, hat sehr viel Spass gemacht...  Die eizige passende Ecke auf Meeräsche ist der Jachhafen... Meeresseite... also ganz am Ende des Goldstrandes (in der Nähe vom Hotel LTI Berlin oder Glarus)...


----------



## Pioneer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

Die Meeräsche wurden auf Spirulino gefangen. Vorfach ca. 1,5 m, Forellenhacken. "Bulgarische" Wurm (Fragen Sie Taxifahrer in Hotel, diese bringen es Ihnen für ca. 5-7 Leva =3-3,5 EUR die Packung aus Varna). Brauchen Sie selbst nicht nach Varna zu fahren. Beste Zeit: Morgen beim Sonnenaufgang bis ca. 11.00 (in dieser Zeit ist auch nicht so viele Angler am Moll). Wurfweite ca. 50 m. Danm wie auf Forelle...ziehen, stoppen, sehr vorsichtig. Ihr wisst ja schön... 

Falls auf Spirulino nicht anbeißst, habe gute Ergebnisse auf Grund erziehlt. Blei ca. 15-20 gr. Vorfach ca. 50 cm. Wichtig: vor dem Hacken Styruporkugel (Farbe: orange oder gelb). Dann ebenfalls langsam ziehen. Habe ca. 5 Stck. in 2 Stunden so gefangen (0,3....0,6 kg). Allerding viele Beifänge von anderen kleinen Fischen. Photos kann ich auf Anfrage zuschicken. Habe auch auf Forellenpaste versucht (Orange, Gelb, Grün).... kein Biss gehabt...
Wohin mit dem Fisch? Fragen Sie im Hotelrestaurant oder am besten in eineь Rest. am Strand. Nach ca. 30 min haben Sie ein leckeres Mittagessen für 5-6 Leva (geputzt und gebraten). Schmeckt super.


----------



## Pioneer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

Und wenn Sie Glück haben, und das Wetter nicht so heiß ist, sehen Sie in den Morgenstunden die Delfinen, nicht weit weg vom Moll (Am Yachthafen). Ich habe welche ca. 50 m. vom Moll gesehen. Leider an dem Tag keine Kamera dabei gehabt.
Viel Spass


----------



## Pioneer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

Übringens... Hotel Glarus werde ich nicht empfehlen.... Gute Hotelzimmer aber sehr schlechtes Essen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

Vorab;
Nein, ich grabe keine Threadleiche aus- ich recycle ihn bloß.

Nächstes Jahr gehts Ende Juni nach Bulgarien.

Mittlerweile werden dort auch Hochseetouren angeboten aber leider beschränkt sich die Internetpräsenz auf Preise und ein paar nette Fotos.

Hat vlt. einer von Euch ´ne Ahnung, was ich für ´ne Kuttertour auf dem Schwarzen Meer einpacken muss?


----------



## esgof (19. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

hallöschen
pack mal auf jedenfall makrelen und hering federn  ein  und noch was für wolfsbarsch und meeräsche.
tip mal bei youtube ( karadeniz balik avi )ein  da kannst schonmal sehen was im schwarzmeer rum schwimmt an deiner stelle würde ich im nächsten angelladen rein gehen und fragen ob der laden besitzer selber angelt mansche verkaufen kleine lebendige krebse die fischen dann auf wolfsb. das wäre mein favorit :q
ja dann mal petri 
gruß esgof


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Goldstrand / Bulgarien*

Nordufer ist tieferes Gewässer vom Ufer aus, deshalb mehr Fängigkeit in Gänze. Wenn Du Karpfenfreak bist, bist Du am Südufer allerdings besser aufgehoben.


----------

